# Chum churn



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

A buddy of mine told me that I "had to get one!" So I found one for $50 and I went ahead and got this contraption, looks fairly simple to operate, just put the trash fish in and give the thing a few good jerks around. Now I need to know how you work the chum after its in the water? Is it something you do while bottom fishing and then come back and troll up your chum line or do you just chum and fish as you go?


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Back in virginia its simple. Anchor up and hit the churn. the thing with using a churn versus a bucket or bag is you have to keep at it or the slick gets holes in it. It puts out nice chunks of bait but you need to keep at it. We use a churn mostly for shark and cobia. Ive had cobia come right up to the churn and eat off it. Big and small. One of ym biggest cobia, she weighed 56 after being bled, ate an eel a foot behind my churn.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i pump it to get a good slick going and drift a chunk of bait back in the cloud with no sinker. usually hook up with some nice snapper just outside of where the chum disappears. 

i have never seen a feeding frenzy like they show in the promo videos but i have seen fish inside the cloud near the boat.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i just realized i've never tried fishing the chum further behind the boat. next time i might put a balloon behind us with my bait around 20 ft or so. you never know...


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I have had the water red with snapper using one. I think the sound has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I hope it's productive. You just throw your trash fish and scrap bait in it correct?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

more pain than they are worth (IMO) after feeding it all the time, then the clean up of the dang thing, it rubbing the side of you boat, just a pain.... my days with them are over as you can tell.... I gave mine away and found better ways to do the chum thing.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*and the rest of the story*



Realtor said:


> more pain than they are worth (IMO) after feeding it all the time, then the clean up of the dang thing, it rubbing the side of you boat, just a pain.... my days with them are over as you can tell.... I gave mine away and found better ways to do the chum thing.


Well what is a better way or ways ?????:whistling:


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I find the chum churn helpful when fishing large natural bottom like the paradise hole where you are fishing an area and not a "spot". Yes, I know there are some "spots" at the Paradise Hole but we have chummed fish up and caught snapper on top of the water there.

It's also helpful at spots like the bridge rubble where fishing the bottom causes a lot of break offs. If you can get them off the bottom by chumming, less break offs.

We use northern mackerel and frozen/refrozen/refrozen cigs that are passed their usefulness as bait. I recommend that you put a rope on the chum churn and cleat it off. 

Yes, it can be a pain in the ass. I remember one time last year when the top water current was going this way and further down the water column it was going that way and it was hard to keep baits in the slick. It's great it light currents though. As a previous poster suggested, tie a uni knot, no swivel, no weight, and put a small chunk of bait on your hook and let the fun begin. 

Great way to catch black snapper.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Haha


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

PITA. Have one somewhere, just not worth the trouble. We called it the shark churn, seemed like called up more sharks than anything else. Hard to clean, fish parts get hung in it, hard to stow on the boat. 

I think a chum bag with hand tossed chunks works as well. Less of a pain


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, well already bought it so I have to use it lol can't back out now and I got it for cheap so it can't be too bad. I wouldn't mind catching a shark either, never caught one, only defend myself with a speargun from them.


----------



## Thechumchopper (Mar 28, 2013)

*The chum chopper*

I invented this device while fishing one of my spots down in marathon a few years back,and since my fishing friends have encouraged me to offer it to other fisherman.so I created a website,and I sell a few a year at almost cost.website is
Thechumchopper.com.I customize these things to the boaters needs.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I will be testing my chum churn here soon I hope!!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

That chum chopper looks interesting does it have blades inside that cut bait like a chum churn?


----------



## Thechumchopper (Mar 28, 2013)

It has 2 4"blades one inch apart that meet a cutting board material at the bottom,I throw 12 inch whole grunts in it and it tears them up heads and all


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't leave the dock without mine in the summer*

When I was chartering, the CHUM CHURN was my summertime ace in the hole. It is hard to catch lots of decent Grouper in shallow water in the summer. I used the CHUM CHURN to catch Cobia every day in addition to Grouper. We'd catch from 3 to 30 or more Cobia all summer long. Not many great big ones but an occasional one from 50 to 80.

My CHUM CHURN broke a while back and I repaired it. It will soon be time to make it chug.


----------



## Thechumchopper (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been told that the chum churn is gone due to Katrina.This device is similar in motion ,but the difference is that these blades are huge ,strong,and replaceable infact every part can be bought at lowes where I invented it.
I also make this to fit the size of your boat.I have made one that has to fit in the center console of a Ganoe.


----------



## Thechumchopper (Mar 28, 2013)

Also In the keys we get allot of current.I wanted something that could be dropped down to attract the fish from the structure I am fishing.


----------

